# Rim Brands that fit the Cruze



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Sparco, MSW, and OZ make 5-105
Not sure about others

I pulled up all 16" except Sparco makes a 17" and 18" in our size/offset.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

I know wheels are very limited here in the states. I did find a few brands in Europe. Maybe some of these brands you can find a distributor for in your region.

Brock, AEZ, Dotz, RC Design, Ronal, MAK.

I personally like the Brock B24, but I can't find a distributor for them in the US.

Good Luck.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

what is the offset on these things anyway? I have started looking at styles of rims but its going to be a tough time picking a style.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

justmike said:


> what is the offset on these things anyway? I have started looking at styles of rims but its going to be a tough time picking a style.


 
From what I can remember the offsets for an 8" wide aftermarket rim is around +38-40. But that is from seeing the few people with custom rims on diesel models in other markets. Not sure if the backspacing is the same for US gasoline versions. I am still trying to figure these cars out for wheels as well.


----------



## motorhedfred (Nov 13, 2010)

I talked to a rep at one of our bigger wheel and tire suppliers at Summit. He has been talking to some of the wheel manufacturers about making wheels in the 5x105mm bolt circle. There a few have expressed interest, Enkei and Raceline are two of them.

It will likely be next spring before our supplier hears anything, but I'll pass it along if I hear any more. They will have to trial fit them and test them before we can get them.

MHF


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats the exact situation here in Canada. Nothing until spring


----------



## Cruzader (Dec 9, 2010)

gunner22 said:


> I know wheels are very limited here in the states. I did find a few brands in Europe. Maybe some of these brands you can find a distributor for in your region.
> 
> Brock, AEZ, Dotz, RC Design, Ronal, MAK.
> 
> ...


tnx.. i'll try to locate this brands here in the philippines


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

Good luck. Like others have said, here in N. America we will be waiting until spring before we get a decent selection. I have only found 4 brands with anything for 5x105 and nothing over 17" in diameter.


----------



## xplosiv31 (Dec 23, 2010)

rage has two 18's listed on discount's site, other than that exactly what everyone else has said. I emailed 5Zigen and they said they have no plans to make a rim in a 5x105, so thats out. Enkei expressing interest is nice though, they have some really good looking rims, and they are competitively priced. If money isn't an issue, Mackin Industries will custom make any wheel you want, at the cost of about $3000 U.S. for the set.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

I only see the Rage A10 and A5 models up to 17" when searching by vehicle type and wheel bolt pattern. Could you send the URL you see the Rage wheels in 18's?


----------



## xplosiv31 (Dec 23, 2010)

eh, my bad, they are 17's, tire rack has a Sparco rim listed in an 18x8 with the correct offset and bolt pattern though, and it's a nice looking rim too


----------

